# Gym-Dandy surrey



## Rambler (Dec 9, 2018)

A friend of mine just picked up a Gym-Dandy surrey in super nice original condition.  A November 1959 newspaper advertisement I found says, "the New Gym-Dandy surrey, Lay-Away for Christmas". From that I must assume that production began in late 1959. Does anyone know how long they were produced - what year Gym-Dandy surrey went out of production?

Does anyone know why Art Linkletter recommended the Gym-Dandy surrey? Or was Art Linkletter's name used to promote many toys during that time period?

If anyone is interested in this surrey let me know, I'll PM you his contact info.


----------

